# Need a max 50 inch HDTV.



## rowdy (Jun 9, 2015)

Budget 55k max.
Please suggest. I would like low price & better features & performance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2015)

Fill this:
Questionnaire for TV/Monitor purchase queries


----------



## rowdy (Jun 9, 2015)

1. Budget?
55k max
2. Display type and size?
Full HD
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
Tv viewing & pc 
4. Ports Required?
HDMI atleast 2. DVI , usb.
5. Preferred choice of brand?
Sony, Samsung, Panasonic.
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Nope.
7. Any other info that you want to share.
Yes should have better service & warranty.


----------

